# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب > منتدي الفنون الشامل والمنوعات >  >  الحلقة 297 من ناروتو شيبودن Naruto Shippuden مترجمة للعربية من العاشق ميديافاير

## elbramg

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الحلقة 297 من ناروتو شيبودن Naruto Shippuden مترجمة للعربية من العاشق ميديافاير



InFo

 السلامُ عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته.

أهلاً ومرحباً بكُل الشيّبودنيّن عُشاق هذا المُسلسل المليء بالحماس و القتال وحروب النينجا.

(ناروتو شيبودن)، أحد أكثر المُسلسلات شهرة على الصعيد المحلي و العالمي
و يُعد من أفضل المُسلسلات الإسطورية ويحتل مراتب مُتقدمة جداً وهو امتداد للجزء الأول من ناروتو بعد أن أصبحَ شاباً.

بحمدٍ من الله تعالى وكرمه، تم الانتهاء من ترجمة الحلقة (297).

هُنالك ما هو أهم من الحلقة و من أي شيء في هذه الدنيا ألا وهو طاعة الله تعالى، لذا أتمنى منكم أن لا تُقدموا الحلقة، أو أي شيء أخر
عن طاعة الله تعالى في أداء الفروض، و أن لا تُلهيكم الحلقة عن الصلوات المفروضة.
كذلك، لا تنسوا الدُعاء لإخوانكم المُستضعفين في سوريا، فلسطين، بورما، بقية الدول المُستضعفة التي هي بأمس الحاجة لدُعاؤكم،
فدعوةٌ من القلب قد تكون كفيلة في رفع البلاء عنهم.

فريق العمل

 ترجمة وإعداد: Al3asq.
إنتاج (8 بت & 10 بت) ورفع: Al3asq.
تزويد: فريق الرفع و الأعضاء الأفاضل.
إعادة ضبطالتوقيت: Al3asq.
مُحاكاة شعار شارة البداية: MiZo KaZuYa.
ترجمة أغنية البداية والنهاية: Nsnoos. (ترجمة أغنية النهاية جديد)
كاريوكي أغنية البداية والنهاية: Nsnoos. (كاريوكي أغنية النهاية جديد)
تصميم الطقم الجديد: Sho3a3 Alamal.
بنر الحلقة: Al3asq.

مميزات الحلقة

 * لون خاص لكُل شخصية أساسية.
* لون خاص لبعض الشخصيات الفرعية.
* مُحاكاة خاصة لبعض العناوين .
* مُحاكاة شعار شارة البداية.
* مُحاكاة خاصة للهجمات.
* توفير خاصية تعدد الاستايلات "مُلون، غير ملون" في 720p بنظام العشرة بت فقط.
* توفير أبعاد ومقاسات مُختلفة للحلقة.
* إعادة التدقيق على الحلقة من اللغة اليابانية مُباشرةً.
* ترجمة أغنية البداية وإضافة كاراوكي لأغنية البداية.
* الرفع على العديد من المراكز.
* الإنتاج بنظام الـ "10 بت" لـ (720p).
* شرح وتوضيح المعاني المُبهمة مع إضافة الخاصية المصورة.

Screen







DownLoad



SD = Mp4 = 100 MB

MedaFire

http://medafire.co/sn6nsp36xstq



MQ = Mp4 = 50 MB

MedaFire

http://medafire.co/t2jzk9zem60t

اتمنى ان تحوز الحلقة على اعجابكم
*

----------

